# New wind break for my hives



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Very smart, nice work!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Looks real nice and I like the idea. You put a lot of time into the structure. Temporary for the winter months I take it? From a builder's standpoint, may I recommend two additional 2x4's (X bracing) the end panels to give them more support. That's a big side wall to be supported by just the one end post.
It's all fun and games until a hive gets knocked over. lol


----------



## Lisa in NH (May 3, 2011)

It is temporary...panels are screwed together at the corners and two t-posts on each long side, (wired to the posts) most of our wind comes from the direction of the short side (comes right up the valley) Thanks for the suggestion...maybe a couple more t-posts to support each long side? (my hive stand would be in the way of the cross braces)

Lisa 
https://www.facebook.com/IndianBrookFarm
Indian Brook Farm 
Swanzey, NH


----------



## Graperunner (Mar 13, 2012)

What are the clear panels called?


----------



## Lisa in NH (May 3, 2011)

I bought them at Home Depot and they were called "Suntuf clear polycarbonate corrugated roofing panels"

Lisa 
https://www.facebook.com/IndianBrookFarm
Indian Brook Farm 
Swanzey, NH


----------



## Bonnie Jorgenson (Jul 18, 2013)

Our bees kept crashing into the plexiglass "windows" on Mike's Bow(making) Shop and he ended up having to drill some bee escape holes in them for the bees stuck in the shop to get out. They could fly in the door.. just not out. So I wasn't to sure if I wanted to put a strip across the top of the front windbreak. Afraid they'd smash into it every time.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

That sounds like a good plan Lisa. Better safe than sorry huh?


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

what are you keeping out with the wire fencing? looks good


----------



## Lisa in NH (May 3, 2011)

Mr Beeman....absolutely! D1here...everything, lol, but put it up for the bears...so far, so good! (it's electric netting from Premier 1)


----------

